# Recessed Frost Free Hose Bibb Box Recommendation Needed



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

I am looking for a hose bib that will fit inside a total wall depth of 8" including a drop ear fitting, is there such an animal?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.buyeagle.biz/woodford/wall-faucets/model-19


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:yes:

http://www.prier.com/images/stories/documents/specs/c-134_234_f.pdf

http://www.prier.com/images/stories...-J Self Draining Residential Wall Hydrant.pdf


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, but I am looking for a frost free hose bib inside a box with a door that locks. I just can't seem to find one that will work inside a wall with an overall depth of 8"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That's gonna be tough with the recess taking up a few inches as well.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Try Zurn
http://www.zurnproducts.com/complete-units/hydrants/wall-hydrants


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

JR smith.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

What about this box

http://www.woodfordmfg.com/woodford/Wall_Faucet_PDF/MB30Catalog.pdf

with this adjustable size wall faucet

http://youtu.be/9hpq4jB3HIU (Woodford outdoor faucet adjustable rod kit)


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

woodford ,woodford and woodford


http://www.woodfordmfg.com/woodford/Wall_Hydrant_Pages/Model-65.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Watts: http://media.wattswater.com/ES-WD-HY-725.pdf

Josam: http://www.josam.com/pdf/josam/catalog/Hydrants.pdf

Acorn: http://acorneng.com/assets/documents/products/submittals/8160.pdf


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*The Acorn looks like it would work*



SewerRatz said:


> Watts: http://media.wattswater.com/ES-WD-HY-725.pdf
> 
> Josam: http://www.josam.com/pdf/josam/catalog/Hydrants.pdf
> 
> Acorn: http://acorneng.com/assets/documents/products/submittals/8160.pdf


Thanks,

Adam


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

abr said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Adam


No problem. I had to deal with my share of these wall hydrants


----------

